# Any tips on how to hit driver lower ?



## Waitforme (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a very high ball flight with my driver , Ping K15 10.5 degrees , reg TFC shaft.
I thought it was the shaft as it's a kinda " game improvement " driver and was designed to get the ball in the air.
Gave it to a friend to hit today who has a low penetrating flight with his driver , he hit mine exactly the same as he does his own , low and penetrating.
So, that's the potential new driver purchase on hold as it's not the driver , it's me.

Any tips on how to hit it lower ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2013)

Check your ball position, if it's too far back in your stance you might be coming into it a bit steep causing a lot of backspin. Experiment at the range to find the ball position and tee height that works for you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2013)

Think you will struggle with the K15 as it's specifically designed to do what it is doing and that is get the ball airborne. Might be worth looking around for a newer model.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, will give a change of ball position a go and maybe try and new driver if that doesn't work.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 16, 2013)

Before changing anything, get a driving lesson with your pro.  Could be some small technique tweeks to sort you out, self help can be an expensive spiral if it all goes Pete tong!


----------



## RobertB (Dec 16, 2013)

I find ball position very important. Get some pics of yourself, are you 'behind' the ball at address? This will assist minimising the down hit that increases backspin and lift.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think you will struggle with the K15 as it's specifically designed to do what it is doing and that is get the ball airborne. Might be worth looking around for a newer model.
		
Click to expand...

Except his friend managed to hit it low?


----------



## Wooky (Dec 17, 2013)

I find a shallow flat swing produces a lower more penetrating ball flight.
A steeper swing produces a much higher ball flight.
I use a G20 (12 degree) driver & I get a lovely low (ish) but penetrating ball flight.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 17, 2013)

Wooky said:



			I find a shallow flat swing produces a lower more penetrating ball flight.
A steeper swing produces a much higher ball flight.
I use a G20 (12 degree) driver & I get a lovely low (ish) but penetrating ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

I agree I think angle of attack has a lot to do with it. 

Something that is guranteed to help you shallow your swing out is an aid to keep your left arm straight. You can buy one its a sleeve that goes over your leading arm elbow but seriously you can improvise by using a 2L coke bottle like I have done in the past. Cut both ends off and slide it onto your arm.

You should be able to hit full shots wearing it , your backswing will of course feel more restricted but that is not necessarily a bad thing. IMO a great way to cure over-swing and to get better extension into the downswing. Your shot trajectory will change a lot and definitely worth a try.


----------



## Marl S (Dec 17, 2013)

Tee the ball lower, so that the top of the ball is about level with the top of the head. This makes it more of a level hit rather than hitting on the upswing which a high tee promotes. Some driving ranges have very high tees, practice on grass with a few diferent heights.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 17, 2013)

Wooky said:



			I find a shallow flat swing produces a lower more penetrating ball flight.
A steeper swing produces a much higher ball flight.
I use a G20 (12 degree) driver & I get a lovely low (ish) but penetrating ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

This.:thup:

I like the feeling of swinging more around myself - maintaining the feeling of my chest covering the ball throughout the swing.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 17, 2013)

Robobum said:



			This.:thup:

I like the feeling of swinging more around myself - maintaining the feeling of *my chest covering the ball* throughout the swing.
		
Click to expand...

I blame it on the Moobs


----------



## Robobum (Dec 18, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I blame it on the Moobs 

Click to expand...

They are good for an extra 10yds if I can get them moving on the correct swing path too


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 18, 2013)

Some good tips here guys, thanks.
I'll give them a go this weekend and if still struggling I think it's a lesson ....


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2013)

Marl S said:



			Tee the ball lower, so that the top of the ball is about level with the top of the head. This makes it more of a level hit rather than hitting on the upswing which a high tee promotes. Some driving ranges have very high tees, practice on grass with a few diferent heights.
		
Click to expand...

While that's still a reasonably high tee, 'teeing the ball lower' can actually lead to problems. There comes a point where an increased Angle of Attack and hitting lower on the club generates more backspin, therefore a higher flight.

And, depending on ball speed, a high flight will actually mean that the ball travels further!


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 18, 2013)

To get a lower ball flight the driver face needs to be striking the ball on a level path as possible(Neither up or down)  The lower the loft on the Driver the lower the flight will tend to be (Loft creates backspin and lifts the ball)   If you are playing in windy conditions and have an adjustable driver you may want to consider reducing the loft for that game.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 18, 2013)

just hit the thing easier.  don't smash it!


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 26, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			I agree I think angle of attack has a lot to do with it. 

Something that is guranteed to help you shallow your swing out is an aid to keep your left arm straight. You can buy one its a sleeve that goes over your leading arm elbow but seriously you can improvise by using a 2L coke bottle like I have done in the past. Cut both ends off and slide it onto your arm.



You should be able to hit full shots wearing it , your backswing will of course feel more restricted but that is not necessarily a bad thing. IMO a great way to cure over-swing and to get better extension into the downswing. Your shot trajectory will change a lot and definitely worth a try.
		
Click to expand...


Coke bottle tip , tried it today on a variety of shots, what a great simple cheap brilliant tip. Thank you.


----------



## LIG (Dec 26, 2013)

Waitforme said:



			Coke bottle tip, what a great simple cheap brilliant tip. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

+1 :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 26, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			just hit the thing easier.  don't smash it!
		
Click to expand...

This.... Even try a 3/4 swing....


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 26, 2013)

Waitforme said:



			Coke bottle tip , tried it today on a variety of shots, what a great simple cheap brilliant tip. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it helped.


----------

